# getting wet firewood to burn



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

I was tring to get some dead and fresh firewood\ in my charcole grill to burn and would not or would not stay and would not start without lighter fuild. Any ideas.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Yup... dry it out.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Would a blowtourch speed up the process


----------



## Shamou (Oct 17, 2005)

Wimpy369 said:


> Yup... dry it out.


...you bad man...  

...you could try to start the fire with the driest wood you have, then slowly add the pieces that are wet...


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Of course..But, protect your eyebrows..


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

This will work very good. 

http://www.fluency.paintedtarget.org/df/imgs/wpn_flamer.jpg












> Flame-thrower:
> The flame-thrower is a nasty piece of work. It fires a stream of jellied napalm which is very difficult to put out, burns almost any material, and even burns under water.
> 
> The flame-thrower is a lightweight weapon and thus may be mounted on vehicles. It weighs 70. Double loading costs $2,000 and weighs 40.
> ...


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

hewee said:


> This will work very good.
> 
> http://www.fluency.paintedtarget.org/df/imgs/wpn_flamer.jpg


Im making BBQ chicken tonight anybody coming


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

By wet I'm assuming you mean moisture and not just cut it down the other day. Anyhow neither would be suitable for bar-b-que purposes as they both require a decent fire to begin with to burn.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Some was cut down the other day and some as been laying along side this guys house for who knows how long


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

you cant burn fresh wood in a grill very well, it has to be seasond, maybe a year or 2 old , the best wood to burn on is Live Oak wood, does the wood have cracks in the end?


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

Put it in a clothes dryer for an hour


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

katonca said:


> Put it in a clothes dryer for an hour


'duh dump duh dump
'duh dump duh dump
'duh dump duh dump
'duh dump duh dump
'duh dump duh dump
'duh dump duh dump
'duh dump duh dump

phsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

booom

o well dryer quit


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

Like I was saying, you give the best descriptions. I could hear the battering of metal


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

southparkxp101 said:


> 'duh dump duh dump
> 'duh dump duh dump
> 'duh dump duh dump
> 'duh dump duh dump
> ...


 And then a lawsute follows


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

southparkxp101 said:


> you cant burn fresh wood in a grill very well, it has to be seasond, maybe a year or 2 old , the best wood to burn on is Live Oak wood, does the wood have cracks in the end?


some if it does. Some of it is dead as it has no bark and is split


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

lexmarks567 said:


> Im making BBQ chicken tonight anybody coming


You mean *Very fried* BBQ chicken don't you? 

You can buy small wood chips for the grill that would be better.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=grilling+wood+chips

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=grilling wood chips&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

lexmarks567 said:


> some if it does. Some of it is dead as it has no bark and is split


well use a maul or axe and split the dry up,then put lighter fluid on them and walaaa


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

When lighting wood with gas/lighter fluid/etc, light a match and *throw *it in DO NOT just reach in and light it....the hair on my right arm has just now grown back!!!


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Gibble said:


> When lighting wood with gas/lighter fluid/etc, light a match and *throw *it in DO NOT just reach in and light it....the hair on my right arm has just now grown back!!!


hehe lost a eye brow to that


----------

